# New kitchen



## Mrfish55 (Sep 10, 2020)

Been busy building our new kitchen, after months of delays the appliances finally arrived, now I can set my face frames and start on drawers.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 8 | Sincere 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Sep 10, 2020)

Please, come do ours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that is incredible and oh what a stove/oven/cooktop...…….gee...…….

Please, more pictures.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mrfish55 (Sep 10, 2020)

View from the sink, I’ll have more pics soon

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 10, 2020)

Nice! Love the stove. Want one just like that


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 10, 2020)

Everything about that looks fantastic. Really nice work and like the contrast with the white against the figured wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mrfish55 (Sep 10, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Nice! Love the stove. Want one just like that


It’s a beauty, can’t wait to fire it up, still need to run power and gas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Sep 10, 2020)

With a view like that I'd volunteer to do dishes every night. I like the figured wood trim too. What's the articulated fitting in the backsplash above the cook top?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mrfish55 (Sep 10, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> With a view like that I'd volunteer to do dishes every night. I like the figured wood trim too. What's the articulated fitting in the backsplash above the cook top?


Pot filler, now you only have to carry boiling hot water across the kitchen, fill it up right on the stove

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 11, 2020)

Stunning! What a gorgeous job! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 11, 2020)

Very nice Dave- we totally re-did our kitchen in 2007- No regrets you will love it and so will Mrs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mrfish55 (Sep 11, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> Very nice Dave- we totally re-did our kitchen in 2007- No regrets you will love it and so will Mrs.


Thanks, I’m really enjoying the process. Kitchen is the last room and then the house is finally done after 13 years of renovations. Kitchen was a tiny 10x11 and is now 22x12.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 11, 2020)

Mrfish55 said:


> Thanks, I’m really enjoying the process. Kitchen is the last room and then the house is finally done after 13 years of renovations. Kitchen was a tiny 10x11 and is now 22x12.


we added dining room in 2005 and finished 2 of 4 floor remodel in 2009. Master bath this winter. we enjoyed the process and love the house


----------



## Mrfish55 (Sep 11, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> we added dining room in 2005 and finished 2 of 4 floor remodel in 2009. Master bath this winter. we enjoyed the process and love the house


Sounds as ambitious as my Reno. Been a long haul for me, lots of life curveballs thrown my way but I’m on cruise control now. I’m loving the challenge but it is an expensive endeavour, glad I have the skill set to pull this off, no way I could afford hiring it out.
I did the dining room 2 years ago, Center medallion is a one piece plaster ring I made in place, that was a challenge

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 11, 2020)

Mrfish55 said:


> Sounds as ambitious as my Reno. Been a long haul for me, lots of life curveballs thrown my way but I’m on cruise control now. I’m loving the challenge but it is an expensive endeavour, glad I have the skill set to pull this off, no way I could afford hiring it out.


I agree- when Kathie and I got together we added 700 sq ft to accommodate our 5 teenagers. with that and our other updates- we have done all that we could ourselves. I built cabinets- sticker shock set in for quote we got and they would not build 2" shorter. She is not going to get taller. Now the appliance bill- I thought I was going to have the big one......

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mrfish55 (Sep 11, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> I agree- when Kathie and I got together we added 700 sq ft to accommodate our 5 teenagers. with that and our other updates- we have done all that we could ourselves. I built cabinets- sticker shock set in for quote we got and they would not build 2" shorter. She is not going to get taller. Now the appliance bill- I thought I was going to have the big one......


I hear you on the appliance bill, they cost more than the materials to build the whole kitchen. Cabinets was a no brainer, local custom shop wanted 30k

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 11, 2020)

plaster ring- now you are talking- VERY nice- whole main floor is traditional plaster.
I loved making domes so we have 3


----------



## Mrfish55 (Sep 11, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> plaster ring- now you are talking- VERY nice- whole main floor is traditional plaster.
> I loved making domes so we have 3


Awesome, I was going to do a dome but the plan is to put a suite upstairs (aging parents) so had to keep it flat

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 11, 2020)

Mrfish55 said:


> Sounds as ambitious as my Reno. Been a long haul for me, lots of life curveballs thrown my way but I’m on cruise control now. I’m loving the challenge but it is an expensive endeavour, glad I have the skill set to pull this off, no way I could afford hiring it out.
> I did the dining room 2 years ago, Center medallion is a one piece plaster ring I made in place, that was a challenge
> View attachment 193390


quite the unique light. sorta partial to unique lights

Reactions: +Karma 2


----------



## Mrfish55 (Jan 25, 2021)

Wrapped up sink base today, just need to figure out handles. Rest of cabinets are painted so it should go much quicker

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 25, 2021)

I think you have to go with wood type handles or knobs to blend with the cabinetry- high contrast if you go with chrome finish (finish) or the bone white porcelain glazed finish (farmhouse sink).

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Mrfish55 (Jan 25, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> I think you have to go with wood type handles or knobs to blend with the cabinetry- high contrast if you go with chrome finish (finish) or the bone white porcelain glazed finish (farmhouse sink).


I’m going to have a go at making copper handles with a patina finish, if that doesn’t look right we are leaning towards antique crystal knobs


----------



## Arn213 (Jan 25, 2021)

Copper with a satin finish would look nice with it, but you have a chrome faucet and you typically want to match all the metal finishes in the room (doors, hinges, toilet trip lever, tub/shower faucets, towel bars, robe hooks or any metal surface). That is one of the challenges when a metal color/finish is introduce in a space. Crystal is a great option. There are colored or decorative glass knobs and pulls available as well. I am sure you will pick the right one to fit the look of your bath as it is evident throughout the choices in your house. By the way- your house is beautiful with wonderful details and what a view in the kitchen! Who needs a dishwashing machine when you have a view like that!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## nyboxcaller (Mar 9, 2021)

Looks like an older house, or you made a great choice and went with some very nice classic and traditional treatment around windows, doors, etc. Very nice and I will pile on as well, wow, what a great stove! Oh, and the view from the sink...priceless!


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 10, 2021)

I'm speechless on so many levels for so many purdys!!!


----------



## kazuma78 (Mar 10, 2021)

STUNNING!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mrfish55 (Jul 10, 2021)

Took a break to build new back yard, now back at the kitchen, got a great deal on these funky ceramic knobs so that decision has been made, just wrapping up the last of the cabinets on the storage wall. Hoping to finish this up in the next couple months.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------

